# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  BLILD - Bi-Location Induced Lucid Dreaming (Skip the need for sleep paralysis!)

## Tipharot

So now that I've resumed my schedule of lucid dreaming every night, got my dream recall, length, and clarity all in check, and been practising heavily, I figured it was time to contribute the little gem I discovered recently by accident in case it could be of use to anyone else. This is, in some senses, a natural thing that can and does sometimes happen to us when we're trying to WILD or WBTB or some other technique, but I figured by simplifying the technique down to all the necessities, it'll be useful to people struggling with other methods. It also is a life-saver for people like myself who struggle to get into sleep paralysis unless they wake up already in it.

*BLILD - Bi-location Induced Lucid Dreams/Bi-Locating Into (a) Lucid Dream - What does it mean?*





> noun: *bi-location*
> _"the supposed phenomenon of being in two places simultaneously."_



Anyone who has much experience with WILD, knows that once you are comfortably in sleep paralysis, you can simply engage the images behind your eyes, and draw yourself right the way into them, coming out the other side in your new dream. What many people however don't realise, is that sleep paralysis is NOT required to do this! Yes, you can skip that one pesky step that gets in the way for people who find it hard to keep still for the necessary length of time. 

The effect this has however, is one of "splitting" your awareness into two streams. You will be completely inside your dream, but you will still feel your waking body, until it paralyses naturally. *Thus, I call it BLILD because you essentially end up experiencing from two bodies at the same time at the beginning of the technique.*

*Requirements:*
*You must be in an REM stage* - Simple, set an alarm for after 6 hours of sleep, or for any other REM period (common other examples = after ~1.5 hours, after ~4.5 hours etc), so that when you awake you're at the perfect time for lucid dreaming.*You need to be able to relax your eyes so that the mind's eye takes over* - This can be done by letting your eyes sort of roll upwards like they do when you're trying to watch the images your mind produces in hypnagogia, if you do it right you should feel a sensation like you're sinking back into your head when your eyes roll back and relax. This is sometimes referred to as "trancing". 
*Optional Things That Help:*
*You should have a healthy sleep pattern that matches natural circadian rhythm* - By this I mean, sleep during the night, and wake up nice and early in the morning. You will have far more luck lucid dreaming like this than if you try to be a night owl. Our bodies are wired to benefit the most from being awake during sunlight hours, and asleep during the latter half of night (i.e. past 10-11pm). This might sound like a drag at first if you usually stay up at night, but changing can have lots of other benefits, the amount of energy you'll have when you start waking up at 6-8am every day is HUGE compared to when you sleep through the day. It will take a few days to adjust initially, but once you do, it's well worth it. If you work night shifts or otherwise can't adjust, this'll still work, but you'll find it easier to do during natural times.*Start relying less on alarms to wake you in REM* - Initially when practising lucid dreaming you want to rely on an alarm to wake you during REM periods, but later on you can just tell yourself as you're falling asleep "I will wake up after 6 hours" or "I will wake during REM" - the subconscious understands and follows pre-sleep instructions pretty damned well, you'd be surprised. This gets me waking up in REM without fail every night, and I no longer ever use an alarm. Another tip I learned is that if you wake up and it isn't because you heard a noise, and it isn't either a) less than 90 minutes since you went to bed or b) more than 7 hours since you went to bed, then you've almost always awoken during REM stages. It's one of the easiest times for our body to awaken mid dream, and as such most of the times you awaken early are the perfect time for lucid dream attempts, even if you didn't plan to wake up. So next time you awake early, instead of cursing and going back to bed, perform a BLILD, or a WILD or SSILD etc. When you awake naturally in REM, it's far easier to get back to sleep, to attain lucidity, and you also don't suffer the same shock to your system that causes you that tiredness that the alarm wake up results in.*Slow down each day* - Instead of rushing around everywhere on auto-pilot, take the time to slow down each day. Eat your meals deliberately and carefully, enjoying the taste and texture. Look around you and explore your five senses when you're walking to school/work/the shops. Notice the little things in the day, and take things slower, and your awareness in all your senses will increase in both waking and sleeping life. I highly recommend checking out the ADA (All Day Awareness) induction technique by KingYoshi if you haven't already. Do this coupled with your other techniques, and the benefits will be huge.*You should really be recording your dreams each night in a dream journal/diary* - A dream diary isn't necessary, but I'm putting it here anyway because if you take lucid dreaming seriously a dream diary/journal is a MUST! It improves all aspects of the process, the amount of dreams you remember, how well you remember them, how long they are, how often you become lucid in them etc. Seriously, if you don't have a journal already, start off now by writing down last night's dreams, and keep it up to date each morning!
*The Technique:*
*Wake up in an REM stage* - If you're new to lucid dreaming, set an alarm for 6 hours after you go to bed. This'll place you right at the time before your longest and most easily usable REM stage. If you're more experienced, try just telling yourself before bed "I'll wake up in 6 hours" or "I'll wake up during REM" and letting your subconscious be its own alarm instead of being jolted awake unpleasantly.*Use the bathroom and/or sit up and write down your dreams* - Just something to ensure that you're comfortable when you lay back down, but also not so comfortable that you immediately fall back to sleep before you can conduct the rest of the process. Don't stay up for any longer though, since this method requires you to be more relaxed than regular WBTB etc. If you find even the smallest movement makes it hard for you to relax again, then don't even get up to go to the bathroom, just engage your thoughts, try to remember your dreams, maybe stretch your arms a little, then commence with the next step.*Lay down, get comfortable and close your eyes* - Make sure you're in a position you could fall asleep in. If you're like me you might find you need to make a few adjustments and shifts, but the cool thing is since sleep paralysis isn't required for this technique, it doesn't matter if you have to fidget a little to get comfortable, so long as you're not fidgeting so much you get insomnia and can't relax.*Try and imagine the last dream you had, and see it in your mind's eye* - As you do this, try and visualise it before your eyes like if you were there again. You'll find that since you're already relaxed, you can actually picture it more clearly than normal, but usually you'll notice that you can't get it looking crystal clear. That's okay, we're just visualising the last dream to activate that part of our brain that was active while dreaming, and to speed up the hypnagogia so we can jump straight into a dream. Keep doing this until you can find yourself imagining the details in your mind's eye, it doesn't matter if they're blurry or unclear, as long as you're engaging your mind's eye, you're ready for the next step.*Now let go of the image, and relax your eyes completely, so you're no longer looking with your eyes, but your mind's eye* - This is probably the hardest step, so I'll try my best to explain this one in more detail. Basically, you want to be holding the images of your last dream in your mind until you start to get other thoughts or images trying to replace it. The moment these thoughts/images other than the ones you're focusing on start to appear, you're about ready to jump into a dream. What you do now, is relax your eyes, let go of your focus on the previous dream, and shift your attention upwards slightly, there's a spot, roughly the centre of your forehead, which when you gaze at with relaxed eyes will cause imagery to come flooding in a lot clearer. If you're struggling to find the spot, the easiest thing I can tell you is to imagine the last time you fell asleep, you know how your eyes relax before you fall asleep? Do that, just let them sink back into your head, instead of focusing on your eyelids. As they sink back, you'll find the images start forming, and get clearer, and you might feel like you're sinking back into your head. In the Out-Of-Body experience community we sometimes call this eye technique "trancing", because just by relaxing your eyes in this way the images and sensations all get much more vivid and you disconnect a little more each time from your external senses.*Now follow the images that form with your mind's eye* - Again, the trick here is just to let the images come to you, they'll get clearer on their own just by you examining what you see. So say you start to see a blurry dark outline, try and think, what could it be an outline of? Oh, it looks like a roof? Well maybe its a house! As you fill in the details, the image will get clearer and become more vivid. Just keep following the details. Sometimes you'll find the image doesn't want to get any clearer, if that's the case, just "let go" of it, focus on visualising your last dream again, and then relax your eyes once more and let new images start coming to you. You want to keep repeating this until an image starts to get clear enough that it looks almost like you're watching the TV in your mind. This is your opportunity to jump into a dream, you're almost there!*When one image becomes really clear, just keep focusing on it, exploring it with your eyes, until it is completely solid around you* - You'll find that the more you look at the image, you eventually find yourself drawn into it. Suddenly you're no longer "watching TV in your mind", you're inside the image itself, inside the room, or by the house you saw earlier, etc. This is where the technique skips a stage though, you haven't yet entered sleep paralysis, so DO NOT move inside the dream! If you do, your real body will start to move, and while small movements won't wake you, larger ones will. 
You are now inside the dream while still being aware of your probably still not paralysed body. If it's your first time, you might find this takes longer, and as such you'll just end up conducting a regular WILD, going through SP, and ending up in a dream (if that's the case, just enjoy your dream now).

If you managed to do this properly though, you should already be inside a dream 2-3 minutes after you closed your eyes, sometimes even quicker. It really is an incredibly fast technique. However, you will not be in sleep paralysis just yet, and you still have full control over your body. You also have a dream body, but since there's no sleep paralysis, moving your dream body = your real body moves, which can be problematic. 

So, at this stage, you have, three choices, I'll outline all three and explain the pros and cons of each:
*Option 1 - Wait for sleep paralysis to rid you of your sense of your physical body* - This is simple, and one of the ways that this dream is useful for people like me who struggle to relax enough to induce SP during WILD. Basically, when you're awake and trying to relax into sleep paralysis, it can be hard, especially if one of your muscles is tensed without you realising. When you're already in a dream however, your body automatically becomes relaxed enough for SP, and as such, it only takes 30-60 seconds of being in the dream before your body should become paralysed. At which point you can start moving around in the dream. The easy way to check if your body is still paralysed, is to think "Can I still feel myself in bed?" - if you can, it's probably not paralysed yet, if you can't feel it any more, try moving your finger slightly, and see if you feel it happen in two places or just in the dream. If it's just in the dream, success, you're fully lucid and in the dream now, enjoy!*Option 2 - Be a set of eyes* - If you're finding that using option 1 takes too long, or you like being able to feel your real body at the same time and the freedom having two sets of senses gives, then why not make the most of it. Instead of relying on a body to get around, be inventive. Be a floating orb or a set of floating eyes. Turn around using your mind, or, imagine the dream shifting around you to be weird and wonderful places that you've always wanted to see. Perhaps you could even see if this has any uses. Why not try this Remote Viewing Challenge and see if you can transport your eyes to a real location and gather information about it? It is a dream, so don't take anything you see too serious, but hey, it could be some fun, so why not give it a shot?  :wink2:  - If you're having trouble transporting yourself to a new location, then once you're in your first location, simply focus on feeling your body in bed until you're back in your mind's eye looking at the image from afar, then just let the image fade, and focus on the place you want to be transported to. The second image should come a lot easier and you should be able to jump right back into it with no trouble. You can view like 10-20+ places like this in sequence if you like.*Option 3 - Grow a pair!* - No not a pair of _those_, a new pair of legs, and a new pair of arms! Moving your existing dream body will result in the one in bed moving too, but if you use your mind to grow a new body for yourself or new limbs, you can use those to move around instead before you're even paralysed. Experiment, how does it feel to have two sets of bodies? To control 4 arms? Etc. If you find the new limbs still require your usual limb senses to control and are engaging your physical body, then try engaging them with your mind instead - if it helps, imagine the limb being like a prosthetic cyborg arm or something that you can move with your thoughts or with speech. Go wild with experimentation, there's so much you can do here. This is another reason I love this particular method because I find it a lot easier to play around changing my body when I'm focused on two bodies at once and my focus isn't entirely in the dream alone yet. 
*Feedback!*

So this is where I'd like to ask your help. If you try this out, please post feedback here, did it work for you? Did you find changing anything about the method made it easier? Did you have any trouble? Which steps were easy and which were hard?

Any information helps, this is a new technique I only discovered in the past couple of weeks, and while I've had success with it most of the times I've tried it, I only know the method that works well for me, and haven't had the chance to share it with many others yet. So you guys have the opportunity to help improve the method. 

I'd also love to hear what doorways this method opened up for you. Did you find yourself able to leave your body and OBE/Astral Project using this technique? Did you find yourself making new crazy bodies for your dream self? Or perhaps you tried remote viewing and actually saw something you believe was real? Maybe you found something new this method allows for that I never even thought of myself, if so, you should share!

*Credit Where Due:*

- Most of the steps in this technique are similar to WILD, the difference is the split awareness and skipping sleep paralysis, but I'd feel wrong not crediting the WILD method since it's the basis on which I discovered this.
- Robert Bruce, Monroe etc all deserve credit, since I discovered this originally while attempting certain Astral Projection methods. It's worth noting however that this is a form of lucid dreaming not a form of astral projection in its default form, there is a difference between the two, and it's one worth being aware of. I'm fairly certain this method could be adapted into an OBE exit though, and that's what I'm trying to work on at the moment, as well as narrowing down the steps more to make it easier/quicker.
- Dreamviews for all the other awesome techniques I've learned along the way and for spurring on my initial interest in LDs years back after I had my first couple of accidental ones!

 :Off to Bed:  Happy dreaming! Remember your reality checks!  ::dreaming::

----------


## gab

Glad you decided to skip the MOFO sleep paralysis, since it's NOT, I repeat NOT a part of lucid dreaming. Next person who mentiones it may just get banned : P

----------


## NyxCC

Welcome back! Thanks for sharing your technique with us!  :smiley:   I shall give it a try, sounds like a fun way to get into a dream. So do you use this tech to ld every day or do you alternate it with some other method?

----------


## Tipharot

Well lately I've primarily been aiming for Astral Projection/OBE, I feel like it's a natural next step to the mindfulness and meditation practices I spend much of the day doing. My success has been limited to a handful of experiences so far because I am absolutely awful at inducing sleep paralysis, no matter when I get up, how relaxed I am etc. It's why I always struggled with regular WILD, and mostly relied on MILD/regular WBTB to get most of my early lucid dreams to happen.

Essentially my rule is something along the lines of: - If I get up at the perfect time and am feeling just right, i.e. not too tired/not too awake, then I'll attempt AP first of all. If I don't have success with that after a long time staying up trying to enter sleep paralysis, I give up completely and just go for MILD/WBTB. 

If on the other hand, as is often the case (probably 4/7 days a week), I wake up and I'm not quite feeling the whole laying there until I'm paralysed, I go through 5-10 repetitions of a usual affirmation/mantra to ensure that I at least have a better than normal chance of an LD if I end up falling asleep instead - then I try the technique outlined above. I usually get my success and most of my recent LDs with this technique, but in the event that I do fall asleep, either the fact I the technique was fresh in memory, the mantra I repeated earlier will usually do the trick and ensure I still get one. 

So it's a nice little catch-all routine, I've only gone a couple of days without being lucid recently, otherwise I'm there every night at least once  :smiley:

----------


## BlairBros

Hmm this is very interesting, I might have to give it a go  :smiley: . The trouble I had with WILD when I tried it for a bit was actually entering into the trance/bodyless phase, so this should be helpful!

----------


## Patience108

Thanks for sharing Royaltramp, I am going to incorperate some bits into my wild attemps as I have a little trouble finding the right anchors for 'smoothing' my way through the wild dive and into dream  - ::alien:: 

Could you possibly boil it down a bit ;  to a shorter amount to read for the 'bare bones' bit of you technique outlined above - thank you!

----------


## Tipharot

In short, you want to know how easily you get back to sleep before doing anything else. If you're one of those people who usually stays up for half an hour or whatever after waking up before they WILD/WBTB etc, then get up, use the bathroom, write down your earlier dreams, before getting back in bed. However don't make it half an hour, 2-5 minutes max in this case IMO, maybe less.

If you find it hard to get comfortable again after being up for any length of time, then just use the bathroom (if you need to) or open your eyes for 30-60 seconds to wake yourself up enough mentally that you're still relaxed and ready to sleep but aren't going to fall asleep before you intend to.

Once you're ready, you just have to close your eyes, relax until you see the first colours and stuff start forming behind your eyes, then concentrate on an image, and focus all your intention on trying to imagine it. Ideally use your last dream, since that tricks the brain to continue where it left off a little, but if you don't remember one try just imagining what your room looks like, and try and remember little details etc. 

You're unlikely to be able to get a clear picture, it should just be in your mind's eye like a usual memory, but the trick I find is when you try and imagine something, and *then* give up and let your mind take over, the images come flooding in big time. So now just let go of what you imagined, and observe the images you start to see without trying to control them. Pick one, and focus in on it until it solidifies around you.

Then you're likely to be there without sleep paralysis, so either: A) Wait for sleep paralysis, which should only take a minute or so now you're already in the dream. In the mean time use your senses to feel the world around you so the dream solidifies, B) Find a way to move around without your body until you're in sleep paralysis, i.e. float around as a head/set of eyes or an orb, or use your mind to teleport you etc, or C) Grow an extra set of limbs on your dream body so you can move it without moving your real body.

So: 
*- Wake in REM

- Use the bathroom/write down dreams OR just open eyes, relax for 30 seconds thinking about your dream plans

- (Optional) Spend a minute or so doing affirmations/mantras just in case you fall asleep so it boosts your chances of a DILD anyway

- Close your eyes, relax until colours form, focus on trying to visualise a memory in detail

- Let go of the memory and let your mind take over, then focus on the images it produces until they become clear around you

- If you get in, great, either wait for SP (30-120 seconds or so from now) or find another way to move your dream body until you're paralysed. If not, let the image fade and wait for another, repeat until you find a suitable image that solidifies around you.*

I've shown some friends the guide so I'll focus on a couple of things they didn't understand in my original explanation:

- When I talk about trancing, i.e. rolling your eyes back and letting the mind's eye take over, you don't necessarily have to roll your eyes up/back, its just that when they relax that's what they tend to do. If you find your eyes relax in the position they're already in, that works too. You'll know if they're relaxing properly because it feels sort of like you're sinking back into your head and the imagery/colours get more vivid.

- Don't waste too much time on this method. This is one of those methods that like FILD should work very quickly if you're relaxed enough, and if you're not, it's not going to work much better just because you lay there for 30-60 minutes constantly trying. I find some nights it works perfect first try, other nights I'm better off just doing affirmations and going back to bed because the imagery isn't coming through quite so clear.

- If you're one of those people who can cause themselves to go into microsleeps, i.e. short 10-30 second sleep bursts and then wake up while they're doing WILD or something similar, then use that to your advantage. It makes this so much easier, because if you fall asleep for even 10-20 seconds and then wake up, the imagery starts forming immediately and you don't even need to prompt it, you can just dive right in and continue from the options A, B or C that I outlined for once you're through  :smiley: 

- Also during the stage where your mind is forming images, some images just don't go clear no matter how much you focus on them. Every time you get one like that, release it immediately (just stop focusing on it), and wait for your mind to start producing shapes/colours again, then focus on those until they become an image, and so on. Repeat as necessary. If you're not getting any shapes/colours forming, you aren't relaxed enough, or aren't in REM to begin with, so try again another day.

-----

Also I already got a PM from someone mentioning they already have dreams like this, where they can feel their real body at the same time as the dream one, and usually wake up because they try to move. Someone else I showed this guide to out of my friends said the same thing. So for those of you who already have this kind of experience through other methods or it just happens to you anyway - take note of what I say to do once you're there, and you'll find you're able to stay in those dreams instead of being woken up by movement!  :smiley: 


----

Oh and finally, just a little tip for everyone that this method showed me. You can actually fall asleep while moving, yes, you can be kicking your legs about restlessly, flailing your arms, rolling about etc and actually get into a dream at the same time. You have to be very mentally tired, but I've done it a few times. I've done this technique sort of by accident a few times now because the moment I see I can form the images, I know I'm able to jump in so I do it - but a few of those times I was quite restless those nights and tossing and turning in bed, so when I found myself coming through the other side, while still mid leg kick etc I was really surprised.

It tells me there's hope for the likes of us who have trouble relaxing, or people with RLS etc who want to lucid dream!  ::D: 

That said, you should still try be still if possible, but it seems methods like this, FILD, and a few others that skip sleep paralysis can get you there even when you're not completely still.

Some of you might be the type to wake up in the morning and toss and turn about in the covers while still having like half-there dreams where you're in your imagination but not really completely in the dream - the trick is, that's that place through which you can jump right into the dream even without paralysis. If you just focus fully on the imagery and stop worrying about your movements and feeling like they're going to stop you from getting through, then you can jump right into them.

----------


## Patience108

Thanks  :smiley:  yes I get this experience too sometimes - kinda in both places ; for me it's about having enough experience and presence to keep on with it long enough to just be in the dream, it's all great fun and ime enjoying myself imencely - I am init for life! ::D:

----------


## Tipharot

So I have a little update on this. I've been playing around and have had a few more LDs with this method - but I've also noticed that writing this guide actually helped me with something else. It just so happens when my dreams become unstable and are about to disintegrate, my limbs often happen to be the first thing to go (or rather, they're there, but unusable) - so I can't do the usual hand rubbing to stabilise, or I can't move around, etc. 

Now today I had a couple of lucids, and in the second one I was outside when the dream started to become unstable. I realised suddenly I couldn't move my legs, like at all, only my hands, and only barely. This was a regular DILD that happened after a reality check, so I hadn't been expecting any trouble with my body etc, but when it happened I instantly remembered this guide and how I'd suggested in Option B that when people can't yet move their body, they try become a set of eyes or move around with their mind. I'd actually not tried that before since I personally preferred to just jump between dreams or wait for SP to happen, but I gave it a try and found out moving yourself around with your mind = both incredibly easy, much much faster than moving with your feet, and seems to be very low energy on the dream, keeping it fairly stable even when you move great distances. 

So I played around with it a bit, speed running around and then using it to wall-zoom (I'd say wall-run but I felt no legs) up the side of a building and onto the roof. It felt even more exhilarating than flying and I felt like I was in the Matrix movies or something. Now once I was on the roof the dream was struggling to remain stable again, and I realised I couldn't really move my hands much either - plus, I have an unfortunate problem where the moment my dreams become unstable, turning is sluggish and so I can't really use the spin technique. So I wasn't sure what to do to stabilise, and unfortunately the dream destabilised and I awoke.

---

*So perhaps you guys can help me - do you know any dream stabilisation techniques that can be done without a body? Hehe  Would be useful to add to the main guide too.*

----------

